# AWOL VISION LTV-3500 Ultra Short Throw Projector is worth it! ! !



## Lion Blue11 (5 mo ago)

I have been looking at awol vision 3500 for a long time, but the price is still too expensive for me, but I found that the price of the projector plus uat alr screen on the website of vivostorm is similar to buying a single projector, I placed the order without hesitation , I received the projector and screen within a week of living in CA, USA! This speed is really beyond my expectations.



  






First of all, let’s take a look at the picture quality displayed by the vividstorm spro. I really love it. Both the color and the clarity of the picture are very top-notch, and the video is very smooth. The most important thing is that the projector comes with a 3D mode. The most surprising thing is that the sound effect of the projector is very three-dimensional and surround, and it is a perfect match with the s pro screen with light resistance. I have no problem watching movies during the day. Of course, I mainly use it to watch movies and Sports events, that kind of feeling you really want to try!


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

And a $3000 85-inch Vizio PQX TV will blow this projection image quality out of the water with sharper images, brighter images, far more dynamic range, more colors, and HDR that actually looks like HDR. And a reminder "ALR" (ambient light rejecting) screens are mis-named. The PROPER name for ALR projection screens is "10% of Ambient Light Rejecting" screens. Yes, that's it. If an ALR screen works as designed, it will reject about 10% of ambient light reaching the screen. That does not make projection look good in a room with light while viewing images. If you are blown away by a projector today, it is only because you haven't seen a decent OLED or LCD/micro-nano-ultratiny LED TV. I just had to use a $25,000 laser-phosphor UHD/HDR (real 4K imagers) projector and $7200 reference-grade projection screen for some evaluations. It was TERRIBLE, compared to the Vizio TV. Just sayin' -- projection is dying quickly because it CANNOT do respectable HDR. Movie theaters are already replacing projection with LED-walls because people are telling them that movies look better on their TV at home that it's hard to justify spending money at a movie theater. Theaters know that they are disadvantaged right now with projection, but that will change.


----------



## the kid (Nov 15, 2013)

Glad you like it! I am not quite the risk-taker at using that kind of money on a chance. I suppose if the company had a reputable return policy then there would be some safety behind it.

It is cool you chanced to get what you had your eye on and it worked out. Enjoy the big screen and 3d. I have a 106" screen and use it a lot! I understand it is not on the crisp, technical level of a high brand tv, but it is 106" and the picture looks pretty **** good.

I would recommend picking up a couple of IMAX 3d videos, such as their Under the Sea blu ray dvd. Couple of really cool effects of the fish coming right up to you. Makes you try to touch it, even though you know better...


----------



## Lion Blue11 (5 mo ago)

the kid said:


> Glad you like it! I am not quite the risk-taker at using that kind of money on a chance. I suppose if the company had a reputable return policy then there would be some safety behind it.
> 
> It is cool you chanced to get what you had your eye on and it worked out. Enjoy the big screen and 3d. I have a 106" screen and use it a lot! I understand it is not on the crisp, technical level of a high brand tv, but it is 106" and the picture looks pretty **** good.
> 
> I would recommend picking up a couple of IMAX 3d videos, such as their Under the Sea blu ray dvd. Couple of really cool effects of the fish coming right up to you. Makes you try to touch it, even though you know better...


Thank you so much!Yes I really like it, the overall effect is worth it


----------

